# Will it ever be legalized?



## SmileJamaica (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you think marijuana will ever be legalized in the United States? I think its going to end up like the when in Salem they used to accuse people of being witches. 100's of years later everyone looks back and sees how stupid and pointless it was (illegal marijuana)...


----------



## A.K. (Jul 17, 2006)

i think this should be in the marijuana legalization section, no? and yes some day it will be legalized i beleive


----------



## rockydog (Jul 17, 2006)

Our government would have to admit they were wrong, compensate those who have been wrongfully locked up,  and they cant tax it. So I dont see it being legal for a long time. As wrong as it is our government wont admit they were wrong and took years of peoples lives over a plant they lied about.


----------



## sombro (Jul 19, 2006)

there is no chance of weed being legalized in the USA for at least the next fifty years except for medical use. In a country the size of the US mainstream attitudes change very sowly and still there, as in many other countries pot is viewed by many to be the same as all other drugs that are patently more dangerous to society and the individual.  
basically it's a vote loser for any political party as people see any move to soften the law regarding cannabis use as indicative of the moral breakdown of society.

legalize cannabis and your children will be whoring out every hole in their body to pay for crack. its the same old same old.

one of the problems is that we're genetically programmed to turn into our parents at around 40, an entire generation rebelling against mother natures plan is unlikely but that is what it'll take.


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 19, 2006)

why does anyone give a **** if its legalized? honestly that would be gay because it would be taxed, does it really stop you from growing it and smoking it?!


----------



## Inmediusre (Jul 20, 2006)

#1 it would probably be more inexpensive if it WAS legal and taxed than it is now being illegal.  Imagine buying a pack of 20 joints of high grade weed for 10.00 at your local gas station.
#2 I would rather buy legal weed for more money than I spend now, than buy cheaper illegal weed that gets me put in jail.  
#3 no doubt legal weed would be able to be much higher grade weed, especially if its commercialized.
#4 who cares if it's taxed.  Taxes aren't going to cost as much as court costs and fines.
#5 AND IT WOULD STOP THE USA FROM PUTTING IN JAIL NONVIOLENT USERS.  

But then again, I don't see it being legalized in my time.  That would take the government admitting they were wrong, and as we all know they can't do that even when their mistake is smack ass on their forehead.
#4


----------



## Mutt (Jul 20, 2006)

danknuggets said:
			
		

> why does anyone give a **** if its legalized? honestly that would be gay because it would be taxed, does it really stop you from growing it and smoking it?!


 
I do. I wouldn't have all these damn lights and fans and crap. I'd have a few rows of maters. Melons, Lettuce, Brocolli, a mix of sativas and Indica. All in my backyard. 
I wouldn't have to sweat everytime someone walks in my door, because I KNOW whats in my house. 
Taxes..ha. I drink beer man. You wanna see some taxes. I smoke cigs. too. Tax it I don't care. I already pay taxes on my house, from my job, for everything I buy. Even car taxes. Whats another on a pack of herb.
To me having the freedom would mean everything. Even if I stopped smoking it the day after. Its all about the freedom man. IMHO


----------



## mmkindinka (Jul 23, 2006)

legalizing weed could sometimes be safer, because u know what you get for sure. Not laced, chemical sprayed or etc.. weed doesnt f*k u up any more than brew,


----------



## rockydog (Jul 23, 2006)

I feel it should be illegal to be selling on the corner, but it should be legal to grow for personal use. If we arent selling what we are growing, why should they care if we are doing it. I wouldnt buy government grown herb, they would keep the thc low, and the tax would be like 5 dollars a joint. It would tun into the governments dope, just like tobacco.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 23, 2006)

Mutt hit the nail on the head....
I dont give a damn how much it costs. I KNOW how much it costs to hire an attorney to try an save my ass. It's the dumbest law there is. People can go buy a gallon of alcohol and get so trashed they beat their wife and kids and dont remember it..or wreck automobiles...or wake up next to some dirty woman that was a direct result of the "beer goggles" with god knows how many std's....Herb has NEVER caused these problems..

Whatever...you guys all know what Im sayin'...We all know it's stupid.
*"ITS ALL ABOUT THE FREEDOM MAN."*...._Mutt_


----------

